# Old Cat/ New Kitten



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

I read everything I could about introducing my kitten to my 10 year old (basement) cat Snowy.Snowy has always been aloof and afraid of EVERYTHING.So I took it really, really slow...Now Minnie is 4 months old and she and Snowy can spend time together. It amazed me how Minnie would lay in a submissive position and wait for Snowy to react. Most of the time Snowy tolorates Minnies playfulness but often walks away and hides from her. I was wondering if anyone has a senior cat like Snowy and if she ever TOTALLY warmed up to the kitten? I am thinking Snowy is just too tired to play...


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome!

If they tolerate each other and don't fight, that's really good! In my experience, kittens can just be a bit much for older cats, especially if they are less active cats to begin with. The last time I introduced an older and younger cat this way, my older cat pretty much reacted similarly, it sounds like - and my older was a semi-feral, so also pretty aloof and fearful like your Snowy. She would tolerate the kitten just fine, but if he was too rambunctious or "in her face" she would walk away and retreat somewhere quiet. I don't think it was in a resentful way, I think she just wanted some space and peace and quiet (she could be nervous like that anyway - with loud noises, strangers, etc). Eventually, as he got older and mellowed some, they became closer. She never played with him (she wasn't very playful period), but as long as he approached her in a mellow mood, she liked him just fine. They would sleep together in a kitty pile and even occasionally groom each other, but if he tried to play with her or wrestle with her, she'd get up and walk away. They were just fine together, and I would even say they were friends, they just happened to have different interests sometimes!


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a 2 year old cat that was just introduced to a 3 month old kitten. He was absolutely terrified of the new kitten for the first few days. It's been slow going, but they are learning to share their home together.

I agree with SomeRandomChick...some cats may never be best friends, but you're doing well if they can get to the point where they tolerate each other.

Once the kitten gets older and loses some of that crazy kitten energy, they may bond a bit more. Until then, tolerance is key.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My situation wasn't with an older cat, but my Muffs was afraid of everything when I adopted Abby (Muffs was still a kitten herself at the time). The slightest little noise or movement would send Muffs running to hide under the bed or the coffee table. Muffs also didn't play much (still doesn't). It took a long time (four months) for me to introduce my girls, since Muffs was terrified of Abby. Today, they're both a little over 2. Abby has settled down since she was a kitten, and the two girls are now best friends. You rarely see one without the other and they often cuddle and groom each other. Muffs is still a scaredy cat, although she's better than she once was. When I'm playing with them, Abby will run and chase the toys, but Muffs usually just sits to the side and watches. 

Given Snowy's age, I suspect she will, at best, tolerate the kitten...but that's ok, at least there will be peace in the house. Also, as Dorky_GiGi said, things might improve once the kitten is older and has settled down some.


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

*thank you!*

I appreciate the responses, I just want to hear about other kitty relationships. The good thing is that SNowy is very happy living in the basement and getting treats and brushed once a day. She does not "play" and never did. Even when she was a kitten she would hide all day and come out to eat or use the box. She does not like to be held or sit on laps, I dont think she is mean just unsocial. This morning Minnie was sniffing her tail while she ate and she turned around to hiss and swatted her. Minnie didnt move just kept watching her eat..lol.


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

*Snowy*

Can you see her personality from this picture??


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

She's beautiful just the same! I do recognize that low to the ground slinking posture, though. Looks like she's ok with you snapping photos, but ready bolt if she needs to - that's how my girl was.


----------



## Madcats Mom (Nov 13, 2011)

*Older cat and new kitten*

I have a 13 year old who got a "baby" sister last year. She tolerates here just barely but the hissing and growling have gotten a lot less in the last 4 months or so. My vet said that sometimes it's just going to be that way since the older cat is jsut going to be set in her ways and also is always going to feel like she owns the territory.




littleminnie said:


> I read everything I could about introducing my kitten to my 10 year old (basement) cat Snowy.Snowy has always been aloof and afraid of EVERYTHING.So I took it really, really slow...Now Minnie is 4 months old and she and Snowy can spend time together. It amazed me how Minnie would lay in a submissive position and wait for Snowy to react. Most of the time Snowy tolorates Minnies playfulness but often walks away and hides from her. I was wondering if anyone has a senior cat like Snowy and if she ever TOTALLY warmed up to the kitten? I am thinking Snowy is just too tired to play...


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

Is it unusual for the older cat to meow and seem happy and carefree when the kitten is around and then turn around and hiss when the kitten tries to kiss or sniff? This morning Snowy actually growled at Minnie but Minnie continued to chase her and be fearless.


----------

